# Cheap Style Trick



## gti-rSE-R (Oct 20, 2003)

If any of you guys have seen this before, lemme know.

If you like the look of the smoked tail lenses but either don't wanna spend the money or you can't find the right ones, you can try this tip. 

step 1: go to a craft store and get stained glass spray (medium-dark red)
step 2: remove your lenses and tape off everything you don't want sprayed
Step 3: spray the lenses smoothly and evenly over the portion you wish to paint.
Step 4: remove tape and let dry
Step 5: reinstall lenses

my example will be b13 sentra tails

you can spray anything you want, but i left the white part white, because that's just my taste.
I sprayed over the amber and red portions of the lens, which created a nice, clean, dark red lens with the white portion in the middle. Think tsuru tails, but a little bit darker.

you can spray them to any shade you want, it just depends on what you want them to come out like, and how many coats of spray you put on.

it's just regular stained glass spray, available at any craft store


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Post some pics man!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn! Nobodys ever thought of this before now?!?
:banana:

Please search....:crazy:


----------



## gti-rSE-R (Oct 20, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Damn! Nobodys ever thought of this before now?!?
> :banana:
> 
> Please search....:crazy:



i did search. nothing to do with homemade smoked lenses. 

:dumbass: 
look something up before you tell people that it's there.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey fuckwad, check this out:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=13691

You might want to let the synapses fire a few times before you call Sean a dumbass. He's forgotten more about cars than you will _ever_ know.

:dumbass:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

The problem with those sprays is it fades over time due to the weather.Some coats even peel off or crumple. You have to put some clear coat over it to at least protect the red paint...

By the way, i think you should've posted this thread at the cosmetic mods section


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Hum!!!!!!*



sentra94xe said:


> Now now children, can't we all just get along?  And yes, this does belong in Cosmetics... moving...


If you want it to last you spray the inside of the lense where the elements cant get to it. Just a thaught?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....i wouldnt think that spraying the inside would work at all, if anything it would only darken the light reflecting through when you hit the brakes, or have the lights on......

reason for this, is that the rear tails are solid red plastic, not painted.........that would be like painting on glass with white paint.....letting it dry, and then painting black on top, thinking it will show through........


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Now now children, can't we all just get along?  And yes, this does belong in Cosmetics... moving...


----------



## gti-rSE-R (Oct 20, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> If you want it to last you spray the inside of the lense where the elements cant get to it. Just a thaught?



yeah sorry. forgot to mention that one. my bad

your supposed to spray on the inside of the lenses




oh and that's different than what i'm talking about, so fuck you. i'm not talking about r/c car spray, am i? i'll call whoever i want a dumbass. dumbass


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

gti-rSE-R said:


> yeah sorry. forgot to mention that one. my bad
> 
> your supposed to spray on the inside of the lenses
> 
> ...



easy on the name calling plz. we are here to help not to pick a fight.

some people here have lower tolerance for repeated post that all..

thanks for your contribution though !


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

AJ has smoked his tails and irontom has done this as well you're late on the train but thanks for contributing anyways it is there you didnt search hard enough.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

gti-rSE-R said:


> oh and that's different than what i'm talking about, so fuck you. i'm not talking about r/c car spray, am i? i'll call whoever i want a dumbass. dumbass


...And you're done. Thanks for playing!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

samo said:


> ...And you're done. Thanks for playing!



back with a huge can-o-whoop-arse are we samo


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Rama said:


> back with a huge can-o-whoop-arse are we samo



lol, hell yea, PWNED


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Coco said:


> Post some pics man!


 So much for the pics I asked for..oh well


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Coco said:


> So much for the pics I asked for..oh well



*selfish plug*

here look at mine


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice AJ! Too bad I can't smoke my tail lights myself. I don't think anyone has been able to open the 02+ Altima tail lights yet.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Why would the Altima tails being any harder to open up?
Have many people tried?


Oh, and Samo owned that :loser: 


:cheers:


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

Can this be done in green and is it legal?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

NittyNissan said:


> Can this be done in green and is it legal?


Uh oh, green?? Shouldn't have asked that in a Samo thread... It is probably not legal, but laws apply to certain areas. Check with your local law enforcement.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

grean means go. not only would it look weird/ugly to have red shining through, it WOULD be illegal in all states im sure.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

lol quick to ban eh? *shudder*
anyways, after some _searching_, i think think some of the best paints to red the tails are krylon stain glass, or some form of candy apple red paint. NE1 know which is better or which fades less? and candy apple red is a generic color right? (not a brand?)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ooo ooo would this search be relevant too???

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=11184&highlight=nightshades

(can I get a get out of newbie land free pass?)


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

spare me the sarcasm, i was talking about redding it out unless nightshades has a red tint as well...


----------

